# Danny M being forced to ride his Ebike[emoji106]



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Latest Santa Cruz Heckler MX build. 

Due to sponsorship commitments, you can tell his smiles are fake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

He does have that hostage look in his eyes. To be fair if SC pays my mortgage and puts meals on my table I'd fake like e-bikes in a video for them as well.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

What....you don't think he's stoked to huck himself and a 50 pound boomer scooter over a steel picket fence?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

D. Inoobinati said:


> What....you don't think he's stoked to huck himself and a 50 pound boomer scooter over a steel picket fence?


Danny says he carries extra batteries in his pack - so he must be as strong as an ox too. Impressive.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> Danny says he carries extra batteries in his pack - so he must be as strong as an ox too. Impressive.


I was surprised at that comment to, cause certain days he said up to 2 batteries in his pack. 

Says he rides these Ebikes everyday and does epics on each ride. But again, he’s sponsored rider, he may not be telling the truth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

mtbbiker said:


> I was surprised at that comment to, cause certain days he said up to 2 batteries in his pack.
> 
> Says he rides these Ebikes everyday and does epics on each ride. But again, he’s sponsored rider, he may not be telling the truth.


Why would he lie? He's paid to ride the thing. Whether he likes it or not is another matter. Slightly better than driving a bus for a living.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mtbbiker said:


> I was surprised at that comment to, cause certain days he said up to 2 batteries in his pack.
> 
> Says he rides these Ebikes everyday and does epics on each ride. But again, he’s sponsored rider, he may not be telling the truth.
> 
> ...


Sponsored or not, can we agree that Danny MacAskill is one of the best trials riders in the world and Santa Cruz is lucky to have him as a sponsored rider? I love his comment found in this video
. . . Heckler makes it easier to clean more climbs which is what it is all about . . .


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

noapathy said:


> Why would he lie? He's paid to ride the thing. Whether he likes it or not is another matter. Slightly better than driving a bus for a living.


It’s a joke towards anti-ebike people who says pros only ride Ebikes caused their sponsored. 

Danny’s ebike videos are amazing and you can genuinely tell he loves riding them. I’m positive just about every pro rider whose sponsor has an ebike are just as stoked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

News flash, there are people who have fun riding E-bikes. Being a pro precludes him from this?? He's clearly having fun and he's being paid on top of it. Oh, the horror


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

...


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I stopped following him because of his content.

I am sure I am in the minority.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

mtbbiker said:


> I was surprised at that comment to, cause certain days he said up to 2 batteries in his pack.
> 
> Says he rides these Ebikes everyday and does epics on each ride. But again, he’s sponsored rider, he may not be telling the truth.


It would be a weird lie/shill if it was that. Because carrying multiple heavy batteries is a bit weird and out-of-the-norm, and probably makes anybody considering the eMTB without any prior experience give pause at any number of things, most notably the thought "do I need multi-batteries too? Maybe it burns through charge crazy fast?"

Things that his sponsor probably wouldn't think of as being particularly on-brand. But they probably know better than to tell Danny how to enjoy his Heckler. They're probably just glad he's enjoying it so much as to push it beyond its normal limits.

(Yes, I'm spelling out the facetious comment . It's 5:41 in the afternoon and I've got nothing better to do.)


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

I heard a podcast interview with him and he seems to genuinely enjoy them. I am not an ebike fan myself, but they have their place (and then there’s other places they don’t belong!)


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

$11,000-$13,000 depending on spec. KTM e-MX bike is under $11K. Stoopid.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

deuxdiesel said:


> $11,000-$13,000 depending on spec. KTM e-MX bike is under $11K. Stoopid.


And a base line Tesla model 3 starts out at $52k. 

Comparing Ebikes to an e-dirt bike, honestly not even close. E-KTM =12hp 
Class 1 ebike = less then 1hp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

deuxdiesel said:


> $11,000-$13,000 depending on spec. KTM e-MX bike is under $11K. Stoopid.


I did laugh at the thread title.
Problem with the motocross bike or even motorcycle is the ancillary stuff. E-Bike will go on my existing bike rack, use all my existing kit. MotoX I need a trailer to tow, etc etc. Hell I have a putter that costs as much as a decent bike.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

What the hell is this thing?


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

deuxdiesel said:


> $11,000-$13,000 depending on spec. KTM e-MX bike is under $11K. Stoopid.


I concur. The KTM e-MX bike is stupid.

The KTM FACTORY REPLICA STACYC 12eDRIVE is the bees knees though!


----------

